# Shopsmith / Router



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Does anyone out there have experience using a Shopsmith with Router attachments? I purchased the assembly that includes a collet and shield. I do have a Rockler table but would like to expand the possibilities of my shop. Does the standard motor create enough RPM's? Any help is appreciated. -Derek


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Derek,

Using a stock shopsmith as a router is interesting. You have lots of power but low rpm. It works but my shopsmith router chuck and hood have been in a drawer for a lot of years now. It is just not a router. Of course that was back when I was using HSS bits so maybe I should dust things off and try again..... or not.

For other opinions and or shopsmith information check:
http://www.ssug.org/

Shopsmith does now sell an overarm pin router attachment for the shopsmith..... check at Shopsmith:
http://www.shopsmith.com/ownersite/catalog/Upgrade05/routerarm.htm

It is in the owners area so you might have to sign up to see it??

Ed


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Thanks Ed. That's pretty much what I thought too. For the cost of a Speed Inreaser, I can buy a router or two. Since I already have two, I'll just continue to buy the accessories that I need. Grizzly watch out!


----------

